# Is there ANY way to stop Barking?



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello ALL:
We have 2 great doggies. They are Brother and Sister. The Female has a very high pitched bark and, although she is VERY friendly, once she barks strangers block their ears. Anyway, my real question is how to stop them both from barking if they hear a truck or see a worker or kids walking down the street? She even goes crazy if there is a dog or Horse...or cartoon...on TV.

This may be a BIG issue as we are both thinking that we may want to move into a retirement home and get rid of our large house! I would hate to leave them alone for a few hours only to find out that they disturb neighbors. Is this a situation where Maltese bark and there is nothing we can do about it?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have tried everything with Maddie, she barks in the car:w00t: she barks when someone comes over and continues to bark until they leave. I actually get headaches from her high pitched bark. I'm hoping someone gives you good advice so I can try it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ha! ....try listening to 5 of them....:blink:

Well, actually not all of them are constant barkers...we only have a few of them.


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Well...so far this does not look good. There are bark collars but the ones we tried do not always work and seem big compared to the size of the dog! We can not bring ourselves to keep them on our dogs all day!


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Good Life Dog Silencer Max?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

You didn't mention how old they are. I've always trained my girls from day one what quiet was. I do allow them to bark when someone approaches the house as a warning and then once I say quiet...they quiet.
My only suggestion that worked for my one stubborn, high pitched barker was The Pet Corrector. They hate the sound and after using it a few times with her, I just have to show the can and she quiets down.


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, they are 5 and 6 years old. We do have the Pet Corrector but that will not work if we are out of the house.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I used the Pet Corrector, too. My can is empty now, but all I have to do is pick it up and they stop barking!

When Madison was very young we had a problem with her barking in the evening. Our trainer had me put her in 'time out', which meant isolation from me (I used my closet). I was supposed to leave her for 5 minutes but I couldn't' do that. I'd leave her for maybe a minute, telling her firmly 'time out!' And then walk away. By golly, it worked. I only had to do it one time and she got the message. After that I'd just say 'time out' and she'd stop barking. All these years later I can say 'time out' and she stops in her tracks!

Good luck with your barkers!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> I used the Pet Corrector, too. My can is empty now, but all I have to do is pick it up and they stop barking!
> 
> When Madison was very young we had a problem with her barking in the evening. Our trainer had me put her in 'time out', which meant isolation from me (I used my closet). I was supposed to leave her for 5 minutes but I couldn't' do that. I'd leave her for maybe a minute, telling her firmly 'time out!' And then walk away. By golly, it worked. I only had to do it one time and she got the message. After that I'd just say 'time out' and she'd stop barking. All these years later I can say 'time out' and she stops in her tracks!
> 
> Good luck with your barkers!


So true about showing the empty can. I let my neighbor use my can and asked for the empty can back. I just have to reach for it and Lacie will stop in her tracks whatever bad behavior she may be doing, lol.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Something else I've used to stop bad behavior is a few pennies in an empty soda can. Our Border Collie is 35 pounds but still a puppy. One shake of 'the can' stops her in her tracks! I don't know why she is so intimated by it; the little ones pay little attention to it.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Also a spray bottle with water will do.


.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

No solutions to offer other than more training. Jodi is a barker but he is 10, and only barks at the doorbell and if he sees out the window (which he can't unless I put him in front of it). I wouldn't use a collar with a corrector with spray or the other one if I was not there. I guess I am suspicious of how it works if it does not shock and we can't hear the sound it makes.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

PDX97229 said:


> Well, they are 5 and 6 years old. We do have the Pet Corrector but that will not work if we are out of the house.


Then I would suggest more training so that when you do leave, they won't bark. If you are not consistent with the pet corrector or any other method you might try, the bottom line is, they will not stop barking, IMHO.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy was never a barker until she spent 3 weeks with a pet sitter and learned from their Yorkies. She doesn't bark in our apartment too much, only when someone comes to the door which I find acceptable. Outside though she barks at random people (not everyone) and animals. I usually pick her up and give her a "spanking". Really just a firm tap with two fingers on her rump because she's tiny. I'll swat her nose sometimes too if she's really bad. She usually stops but I don't let her resume her fun until she does.

Our rescue Sheltie is an avid barker. She was so much worse when we got her in December. Inside, she'll bark at outside noises (we live in a city) and I taught her to "shhh" by using the command and giving her a treat when she quieted down. Outside, she's a huge cat chaser. We had to switch to an easy walk harness and whenever she saw a cat and barked we'd first tell her to shhh but if she didn't we'd turn around, get away from the cat, and stand there until she stopped. Now all it takes is lifting her front feet of the ground with the leash, however she's almost 30lbs and the easy walk harness doesn't hurt her when we do that.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We live in a house so Lucks barking really is not a problem with the neighbors. I use two phrases that can often stop it: "ice cream" or "bath time"


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks ALL:
First...a 30 LB Maltese????

Also, ours both bark like crazy when the phone rings. We can not hear who is calling and must get away to hear the phone!

The reason I posted this is that we do live in a large house, but are starting to think about downsizing and need this barking stopped.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Same problem here! Ozzie barks at everything, mostly out our bay window and everything on tv! The pet corrector scared them too much so we use a spray bottle which works *most* of the time. Sometimes saying "spray" works too!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

No, as I said our Sheltie is 30 lbs. She's not a Maltese. She's a recent rescue so we had some training to do with her. Our Maltese is only 3.7lbs.


----------



## PJ&Zoe (Jun 1, 2017)

Zoe barked when doorbell rang, and when she was in the back yard..we tried several of the things that are supposed to emit high pitch noise when they bark..can with pennies and . nothing worked.
We bought a product called Pet Corrector in a Red Can..Petco. Used it when she barked, and after just a few days she has stopped barking in the yard, barks when the doorbell rings, when we open the door she stops.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

PJ&Zoe said:


> Zoe barked when doorbell rang, and when she was in the back yard..we tried several of the things that are supposed to emit high pitch noise when they bark..can with pennies and . nothing worked.
> We bought a product called Pet Corrector in a Red Can..Petco. Used it when she barked, and after just a few days she has stopped barking in the yard, barks when the doorbell rings, when we open the door she stops.


I swear by the pet corrector! Even when my girls see the empty can, they stop what they are doing.
Sometimes, my older girl will bark to wake me at 4:30 a.m...I try to make the sound with my mouth from another room and she will stop immediately. There's something about that Pet corrector that really works...my saving grace :thumbsup:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I was just catching up on this thread as I was telling Paxton, "Please stop barking!" LOL!! He has decided it's fun to bark at our Border Collie (6 months, 35 pounds) and make her jump....boys!


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> I swear by the pet corrector! Even when my girls see the empty can, they stop what they are doing.
> Sometimes, my older girl will bark to wake me at 4:30 a.m...I try to make the sound with my mouth from another room and she will stop immediately. There's something about that Pet corrector that really works...my saving grace :thumbsup:


Well, we DO have the Pet Corrector and we should try it when Snowball barks at 6:30 AM. The trouble is that we go out there and he does not want ANYTHING. I guess he is telling us it is time to get up!


----------

